# Check out my sick Venom/Black Spiderman mask/costume



## ch2s (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi, I'm new here, check out my venom costume/mask, what do you think?






Thanks


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

absolutely awesome. the mask is bad ass!


----------



## Mcnab (Oct 13, 2010)

Sexy


----------

